# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  "Счастья я тебе желаю, только СОЛНЫШКА в судьбе" - клипы к песням для мам и бабушек

## Vitolda

Никогда не надоест мне говорить о своей любви к Аллочкиным песням! Появляется новый альбом - и я снова и снова слушаю только в него входящие песни. А сейчас - сразу два сборника, целых двадцать песен!!! Дышать от удовольствия забываю!!! Каждую из этих - таких разных, совершенно не похожих друг на друга ни по содержанию, ни по характеру и жанру - песен я готова назвать любимой. И, конечно же, совершенно невозможно выбрать среди них лучшую!

Но в каждом Аллином альбоме есть особенные для меня песни. Мне хочется  относиться к ним  как к хрустальной вазе, сдувать пылинки, не дышать и непрестанно любоваться... А еще удивляться - как могло такое чудо в голову человеку прийти!!!  Страшно неосторожным, грубым прикосновением что-то испортить, чистоту необыкновенную нарушить... И в то же время, именно к этим песням и хочется причастной быть, ведь так созвучны они моим мыслям и чувствам. 

Сегодня это - "Весенняя", из сборника "Подарок маме". Услышала ее - и сердце сжалось от того тепла и любви, которыми песня наполнена. Она о весне, о маме, о любви к ней и нежности. Очень ласковая и теплая. Солнечная песня!!! Не случайно, наверное, в каждом куплете - о солнце. Ему ладошки протягивают первые цветы, мама - нежная, как лучик солнца. И пожелание маме: "Только солнышка в судьбе!"

Эта песня обязательно зазвучит в моем детском саду! Еще не решила в каком варианте - хоровом, сольном, ансамблевом... Сначала - в авторском, Аллочкином. Но это будет чуть позже. Но будет!!! А чтобы впечатление от детского исполнения было еще сильнее, захотелось мне поддержать его (а пока минусовку песни) видеоклипом. В клипе нет ни одного взрослого лица. Не хотелось мне, чтобы песня с какой-то конкретной женщиной ассоциировалась. Пусть тепло, ласка, доброта, солнечность и любовь этой песни к каждой маме относится. И к моей тоже...

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Сегодня это - "Весенняя", из сборника "Подарок маме". Услышала ее - и сердце сжалось от того тепла и любви, которыми песня наполнена. Она о весне, о маме, о любви к ней и нежности. Очень ласковая и теплая. Солнечная песня!!! Не случайно, наверное, в каждом куплете - о солнце. Ему ладошки протягивают первые цветы, мама - нежная, как лучик солнца. И пожелание маме: "Только солнышка в судьбе!"


*
Ирочка! Ты- как всегда - чуткий, внимательный и очень добрый человек! Твои удивительно тёплые, сделанные с любовью клипы моих песен, - и осенних, и зимних - каждый раз удивляли и восторгали меня до глубины души! Все они в моей копилочке... а сколько клипов ты сделала " в стол" и не показывала публично!

Видимо, теперь пришло время для весенних песен! С удовольствием возьму этот талантливый, пронизанный светом, нежным отношением  к музыке и её содержанию, клип для исполнения ребятами этой "Весенней песни"!

 И как здорово, что ты использовала в нём минусовку! Теперь ребята дополнят её своим пением, словами, мимикой, жестами, эмоциями, и получится гармоничное признание в любви мамочке и радость от прихода весны!

С клипом, красивыми переменами картин природы, которые  прекрасно и очень точно передают содержание текста песни- получится замечательный, очень красивый и яркий, нежный и светлый номер в весеннем празднике!

Спасибо тебе огромное! За твою чуткость, терпение и вкус! За ту красоту, которую ты даришь!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А песня "Подарок маме" уже дважды звучала в нашем детском саду: год назад в начале марта  и прошедшей осенью, на День Матери. Тогда еще аранжировки не было, и пели ребята под мой фортепианный аккомпанемент. Думала, что пока не стану ее больше брать, отложу в сторонку на некоторое время... 

А послушала фонограмму, особенно плюс, с Аллиным голосом... СТОЛЬКО там любви, нежности, ласки и благодарности, что задохнуться можно!!! Пусть мои ребята нырнут в этот океан чувств!!! 

Надеюсь что мой клип, вместе с замечательной музыкой и добрыми словами песни, не только впечатление мам от  детского исполнения усилит, но и поможет ребятам острее песню прочувствовать и ярче свои эмоции передать.

----------

coc (02.02.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Ульбинка

> Пусть тепло, ласка, доброта, солнечность и любовь этой песни к каждой маме относится. И к моей тоже...


 Конечно, Ирочка, тебе это удалось!
 После того, как  песня "Весенняя"  была вучена детьми  и пелась уже легко и  с удовольствием, я им пообещала сюрприз. Включила видеоролик к этой песне, который сделала ты, Ирина *Vitolda*. Восторгу ребят не было предела! Их умиляли все картинки. Думала, что и петь перестанут, но  пели, не тормозили от увиденного. Повторили песню под видео по их просьбе 3 раза. Просили ещё... 
Алла и Ирина, спасибо вам огромное за ваше творчество, труд  и щедрость! Как же вы помогаете сделать нашу работу праздником для детей, самим педагогам шагать в ногу со временем, используя современную красивую качественную музыкальную фонограмму и презентацию к ней.
Девочки, вы большие умницы! Мои слова не передадут того, упоения, с каким дети исполняют эту песню. Спасибо вам!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/4237701m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Lempi

Ирочка! Как я рада, что у тебя есть свой дом, который, уверена, будет полон гостей. Всегда с удовольствием просматриваю твои клипы, в которых удивительно точно совпадают музыка, слово и изображение. Так здорово, что Божий дар коснулся не только тебя, но и твоих детей. Пусть они будут счастливы!
Радуй нас и впредь музыкальными зарисовками. А "Весенняя" Аллочкина песня стала любимой песней на 8 марта, дети много раз просили включить твой клип и пели, пели, пели... Такое точное попадание в душу ребенка вашего совместного, удивительного творения.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Как же мы мало времени  уделяем  самому главному человеку в жизни, ведь именно мама  подарила  нам ее. Без ЖЕНЩИНЫ-МАТЕРИ нет ЖИЗНИ на земле.


*Сегодня День Рождения доброго и славного человека - Оли Сивухиной!!!*
Очень рада тому, что здесь, на форуме, узнала ее!
Самые нежные, теплые стихи Оли, самые ласковые, трогательные песни ее - именно о маме.
Пусть сегодня, в Олин день, и на моей страничке звучит ее "Утешалочка".

----------

Irina delfin412 (10.01.2023), olga kh (18.02.2016), марина гайворонская (13.11.2016), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ!!!!!!!!У меня больше нет никаких слов!.. :Blush2:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

День заканчивается уже... И вот теперь, на ночь глядя - *С ДНЕМ МАТЕРИ* Вас, дорогие мои гости!!!
Именно для этого дня - клип, сделанный по просьбе  Alena Stenkovay. Надеюсь, что не опоздала и он ей пригодится...

----------

Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина! Спасибо за прекрасную работу. Доброта, любовь, нежность, забота, внимание - все это здесь. И такое же музыкальное сопровождение. Вы, как всегда на высоте. Спасибо! С праздником.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> С ДНЕМ МАТЕРИ


*Ириша, спасибо большое! Счастья тебе и твоим близким!*

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! СПАСИБО ЗА ОЧЕРЕДНУЮ ВАШУ ДУШЕВНУЮ  РАБОТУ.
ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ СЛОВА ПРИТЧИ И ТАКОЕ ЖЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ ВИДЕО. 
ОЧЕНЬ РАДОСТНО, ВОЗВЫШЕННО, КРАСИВО!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> клип, сделанный по просьбе  Alena Stenkovay. Надеюсь, что не опоздала и он ей пригодится...


Иришечка!!!!Какое у тебя ЧУДО опять получилось!!!!Это пригодится ВСЕГДА!!! Эх, показать бы клип всем мамам, которых мамами, порой, язык не поворачивается назвать((( Или они слишклм толстокожие, чтобы почувствовать бег мурашек и покалывание в сердце?..

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

ИРИНА!!!!!!!!! 
Слов нет, чтобы выразить свои чувства и эмоции после просмотра твоей новой  ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ РАБОТЫ!!!!!!!
Настолько КРАСИВО, СТИЛИСТИЧЕСКИ ЕДИНО, ТОНКО, СТРОЙНО!!!! БЛАЖЕНСТВО разливается по каждой клеточке организма!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Спасибо вам огромное за ваш клип "Разговор ребенка с богом!" К сожалению по некоторым обстоятельствам наш праздник прошел  с некоторым опозданием вчера. Начало праздника - Ваш клип. И родители, и дети,и сотрудники смотрели его, как завороженные,в полной тишине. Чувственно,проникновенно,такая нежность, смотришь, затаив дыхание. По окончании я увидела у многих мам слезы на глазах. Тишина и вдруг - Аплодисмены! Эти Аплодисменты  Вам!!! И сразу танцевальная композиция Аллы Анатольевны "Как люблю тебя я, мама!" Соединив воедино два прекрасных творения таких талантливых людей-просто восторг! У меня у самой мурашки бегали по телу. Спасибо! Спасибо!Спасибо!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Именно для этого дня - клип, сделанный по просьбе Alena Stenkovay. Надеюсь, что не опоздала и он ей пригодится...


Ирочка! Какой нежный, какой по-человечески  трепетный и небесно прекрасный клип!

Он настолько ёмко совмещает в себе человеческое, земное и небесное - святое, что дышать забываешь.... 

Как прекрасно, что образ Бога чередуется с образами ребёнка и мамы, ведь разговор ИМЕННО об этом - смысл - в ДИАЛОГЕ Бога и ребёнка! 

И ты его передала БУКВАЛЬНО, ПОСТРОЧНО ВЕРНО, впрочем, как и всегда!! У тебя не бывает случайный, заставных картин... ты всегда находишь настолько конкретные образы, что порой поражаешься такому совпадению слова и художественного образа! 

Истинный ДУЭТ стихов или музыки - и твоих образных решений!

... а какие удивительные картины ты нашла и выбрала! Потрясающие!

Малыш, стоящий в ладонях Бога, только чего стОит.. да все! 

Такие сочные краски, нежные лица, и... ДОБРОТА сквозит сквозь экран - настоящая, истина, божественная  ДОБРОТА И КРАСОТА!

Единение божественного и земного - удивительно передано!

Потрясающе красиво! Сильнейшее впечатление!

Спасибо, Ирочка! Спаси Бог...

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Девочки!!! 
Спасибо каждой из вас 
за добрые слова о моих последних клипах!!! 
ОЧЕНЬ приятно!!!
*
А к "Разговору ребенка с Богом" я обращалась несколько раз. 
Первый раз - рассказывала притчу сама, под звучание инструментального варианта "Аве Мария" Шуберта, а на экране в режиме презентации сменялись изображения Мадонны с младенцем. Именно этот мой сценарий "Дня Матери" и попался на глаза Alena Stenkovay, когда она ко мне с просьбой поделиться видео обратилась. 
Второй раз, год назад, звучало уже то аудио, которое сейчас в клипе использовано. Уже и не помню, откуда оно оказалось у меня... И следом за ним (почти как у  ttanya) сразу же шел Аллочкин танец с шарфиками - "Мама, мне на тебя не наглядеться!". А на экране - и во время притчи, и во время танца сменялись фотографии наших детей с мамами. Что говорить о родителях - я сама не могла удержаться от слез. Может быть не так и замечательно танцевали мои дети, но с ТАКИМИ лицами!!! А их души, несомненно, в том числе и звучащая притча тронула, Вот и засветились лица, глаза необыкновенным светом!

И вот теперь - снова к "Разговору ребенка с Богом" обратилась... Чуть-чуть помешало то, что сложилось как-то так, что со временем страшная напряженка была, немного не все, что хотелось, успела сделать, найти, использовать... Но основная идея все таки получилась! 




> образ Бога чередуется с образами ребёнка и мамы, ведь разговор ИМЕННО об этом - смысл - в ДИАЛОГЕ Бога и ребёнка!





> Единение божественного и земного


А как дороги для меня слова Татьяны - ttanya!!!!




> Начало праздника - Ваш клип. И родители, и дети,и сотрудники смотрели его, как завороженные,в полной тишине. Чувственно,проникновенно,такая нежность, смотришь, затаив дыхание. По окончании я увидела у многих мам слезы на глазах. Тишина и вдруг - Аплодисмены! Эти Аплодисменты Вам!!!


*Это настоящее ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!!!*

----------


## НСА

> Надеюсь, что не опоздала и он ей пригодится...


 Ирина, спасибо вам огромное  :Tender:  очень трогательно, нежно, проникает до глубины. Все ваши работы такие душевные и тёплые. Удачи, успехов вам!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки!!!
Таких замечательных, приятных слов я наслушалась от каждой, заглянувшей на огонек!!!
Это - настоящее ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!!!*

А в таком состоянии так и хочется снова и снова творить и делиться!!!
Но творить быстро - я совершенно не умею... Медленно вынашиваю свои задумки, подбираю картинки, собираю все в единое целое... Задумок и планов много, но все на разных стадиях работы...
Поэтому пока буду делиться своими запасами.

Год назад я делала клип к песне  "Рисунок в подарок", слова и музыка Ю. Забутова. Может быть кто-нибудь и встречался с ним в теме "Презентации с музыкой и без", где, не имея тогда своего домика, я клип выставляла. Пусть теперь и в моей теме найдет себе местечко. Может быть будет кому-то полезным, ведь скоро 8 Марта... 

Клип сделан на минусовку песни. Вот слова:

*"Рисунок в подарок" Ю.Забутов*

1. Я нарисую домик,
В том доме буду жить.
Я нарисую Мишку
И буду с ним дружить.
Я нарисую кошку,
Нарисую книжку,
На солнце у окошка –
Мой косолапый мишка.

2. Я нарисую небо,
А в небе лунный свет.
Я нарисую маму
И бабушкин портрет.
Я нарисую море –
Это море цвета,
Я нарисую поле.
Я нарисую лето!


3. Я нарисую речку, 
Я нарисую лес,
Я нарисую дятла,
Что по стволу полез,
Я нарисую песню,
Нарисую эхо,
Я нарисую много, 
Так много-много смеха!

Я мамочку люблю,
Рисунок ей дарю!

----------

Добронрава (13.02.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Год назад я делала клип к песне "Рисунок в подарок", слова и музыка Ю. Забутова. Может быть кто-нибудь и встречался с ним в теме "Презентации с музыкой и без", где, не имея тогда своего домика, я клип выставляла. Пусть теперь и в моей теме найдет себе местечко. Может быть будет кому-то полезным, ведь скоро 8 Марта...
> 
> Клип сделан на минусовку песни. Вот слова:
> 
> "Рисунок в подарок" Ю.Забутов


*И вот ещё одно доказательство, что мастер - во всём мастер... очень трогательный и нежный клип, построенный на детских рисунках...  а на чём же он мог быть ещё основан, если речь идет о  рисунках для мамы...

Смешные и такие естественные рисунки собраны воедино - для любимой мамочки.. и нет в этом клипе никаких искусственных украшений и красивостей...он прекрасен именно своей естественностью и жизненностью и детскостью!

Как ты, Иришка, можешь перевоплощаться, а, скорее, вживаться в образ музыки или песни и говорить то языком высокой живописи, то языком детских красок и образов..

Здорово, очень трогательно, мило, нежно и хрупко! И, как всегда - всё в одном стиле.. и уважение к каждому слову, ...это практически- мнемотехника для разучивания песни...точно по сюжету!

 Вот и готов клип к песне, можно использовать и при разучивании, и на празднике..

Спасибо, Ирочка!


*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Хочу показать свой новый клип на вечную тему - МАМА.
В клипе звучит замечательная нежная песня *"Мама, будь всегда со мною рядом" Анастасии Чешегоровой* в исполнении воспитанников Школы эстрадного вокала "Индиго". Единственный момент - я вырезала из песни разговорную вставочку...

----------

lenik (09.01.2016), Добронрава (13.02.2019), марина гайворонская (13.11.2016), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Хочу показать свой новый клип на вечную тему - МАМА.
> В клипе звучит замечательная нежная песня "Мама, будь всегда со мною рядом" Анастасии Чешегоровой в исполнении воспитанников Школы эстрадного вокала "Индиго". Единственный момент - я вырезала из песни разговорную вставочку...


Изумительно сделан клип! Такая драматургия и образность - потрясающе!

Куплеты- в форме сердечек образы мамы и ребёночка.., а припевы- распескавшаяся во всему экрану нежность...

Это ж надо такое придумать!!! Даже сердце сжимается, смотря это видео!

И ещё для меня одна радость - я в этом году делаю танец с ребятами именно на эту песню - и именно с сердечками, так что этот клип - 100% попадание в мои задумки!

Ирочка! Огромное тебе спасибо! Ты- творец таких замечательных  музыкальных воплощений!

И такая помощница! Всё настолько кстати, и в таком качестве!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (27.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> новый клип на вечную тему - МАМА.


Ирина, эта песня, благодаря изумительно подобранному видеосопровождению, вызвала у меня бурю эмоций, глубоких переживаний: вспомнилось детство, мама, которой так не хватает всегда.
 Сижу под впечатлением и не могу переключиться. Очень трогательно! Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (27.01.2016)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Я полностью с вами согласна, что тема МАМЫ-это вечная тема. Смотрю и слезы на глазах. Столько нежности, тепла вложено, какое гармоничное сочетание музыки и фотографий .  И как у Вас все до мелочей продумано, как Вы умеете своими мини-фильмами затронуть струны души,  найти именно тот музыкальный материал, который полностью передает задуманное Вами. Каждое ваше творение достойно уважения и преклонения перед Вашим талантом!

 _СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------

Vitolda (27.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо всем за добрые слова!!!*

С интересом посмотрела клип Лорисы (Лорис) к песне "Мама, будь всегда со мною рядом". Я тоже частенько делаю адресные клипы - с фотографиями мам, бабушек, детей какой-нибудь группы. Они всегда воспринимаются очень глубоко, лично, с теплом и благодарностью.

А сегодняшний мой клип - опять универсальный, с собирательными образами мамы, бабушки, детей и внуков... Звучит минусовка песни *"До чего у бабушки вкусные оладушки"* 




Уже все, наверное, слышали или принимали участие в дискуссии о неправильном ударении в слове в строчке этой песни - "До чего у мамочки вкусные торты". Я тоже не считаю возможным давать детям неправильный образец произношения. Именно поэтому в моем клипе - пирожки... Возможная строчка для пения: "До чего у мамочки пирожки вкусны". Но если кому-то нужен все же клип с плюсом - он вот здесь: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqT2Ig1wIG8

И еще... У меня был комплект песни, где минус отличался от плюса - в нем не было повторяющихся последних строчек в каждом куплете и заключительный проигрыш звучал в два раза короче... Я попыталась это изменить. Если кому-то нужна такая поправленная минусовая фонограмма - пожалуйста:
https://yadi.sk/d/ZIYA_87U23_w-w Именно ее я использовала в клипе.

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (04.02.2019), Valesy (24.02.2019), verazalit (02.02.2019), говорушка (03.02.2019), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Ладога (04.03.2019), Лилия60 (02.02.2019), нутя (02.02.2016), ташадобрая (10.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова в преддверии весеннего, теплого и нежного женского дня клип на вечную тему - *"МАМА"*. Сейчас на песню *Жанны Колмагоровой в исполнении "Непосед"* (Рано утром просыпаюсь я от глаз твоих...)

Попыталась сделать клип в новой для себя программе. Еще очень многого в ней не понимаю, поэтому некоторые моменты получились не так, как задумано... Но так ведь никто же не знает, как хотелось! А в целом - мне самой понравилось. Поэтому и хочу своим гостям показать! А уж если кому пригодится - так это настоящее счастье!!!

----------

lenik (09.01.2016), sima (21.11.2018), Ладога (04.03.2019), Лилия60 (02.02.2019), марина гайворонская (13.11.2016), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ну вот, Ириночка! У тебя новая ступенька в творчестве))) Поздравляю! Всегда интересно осваивать что-то новое! Хотя у тебя и в той программе такие работы замечательные, что диву даешься - как так можно "сотворить"))) Спасибо за эту песню вдвойне!!! :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Vitolda

*Очень рада, что мои новые работы нравятся! 
Огромное СПАСИБО за теплые слова!!! 
ОЧЕНЬ приятно!!!

*
Больше половины успеха - это хорошие песни, которые в моих клипах звучат! 
И еще - тема, близкая и понятная всем!
И сегодня - снова о родном и близком - прекрасная  *"Песенка о бабушке"* в исполнении Маши Мудряк (_Без бабушки, без бабушки не испечь оладушки..._). Слова Квитко, а вот автора музыки найти не смогла...




Мои ребята с удовольствием поют песню, а вот клип еще не видели. В понедельник покажу! Сначала - плюс, а потом будем петь, глядя на клип с минусовкой, чтобы на празднике видео уже не отвлекало ребят от их живых и настоящих, нежно любимых бабушек, для которых и будет звучать песня.

Клип на минусовку - вот здесь:  http://youtu.be/3nHpH9ITU70

----------

olga kh (03.02.2018), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Любовь Ш. (19.02.2019), нутя (02.02.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! УРА!!!!!!! Спасибо мастеру!!!!!!!!! :Tender:  У меня моя маленькая "звездочка" как раз поет сольно эту песенку. И в садик её всегда приводит бабушка.  А Ваш чудесный, трогательный, нежный клип украсит её исполнение.  :Ok:  Как всегда все до тонкостей, до мелочей продумано. Да! Я согласна, что хорошая, красивая песня-это большой плюс. Но её ведь надо так искусно украсить, как умеете делать это ВЫ!
_СПАСИБО!!!!!!_   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## chmarisha

Ирина Борисовна, БРАВО МАСТЕРУ!!!!!!! Клип замечательный про бабушку, так и захотелось горячих оладушек!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодняшняя моя работа - это "возвращение к себе"...

Подумалось мне, что все мои клипы слишком примитивны... Вот и рванула испытать множество технических возможностей иной программы. Так "Мама" и "Бабушка" появились... Вот вроде и красиво там все... и эффектов добавлено немерено... А вот *своими* я эти работы не чувствую... Как будто делала их одной только головой, совсем душу и сердце не подключая...Вот самые первые мои работы  - элементарны  совсем, а каждая дорога мне... А здесь... Словно техника, а не чувства главные в клипе получились... Да и отвлекает это разное чередование кадров, обилие эффектов от главного - музыки, песни! 

Ну ладно, задорная "Бабушка" пусть пока остается такой... 

А вот "Мама"... Настолько хороша песня!!!!!!!!!

Возвращаюсь к себе... Те же фотографии, что и в первом варианте клипа, попробовала уговорить двигаться так, как моей душе хочется... Совсем просто... Ведь песня - о простом, о жизненно необходимом, о тех чувствах, что людьми помогают быть!!! И звучит - необыкновенно красиво, но естественно и просто... Так, словно этими звуками мы дышим, думаем, говорим...  

*Жанна Колмогорова "Мама" в исполнении группы "Непоседы"*

----------

calina (01.03.2020), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## RyzhmanCHik

Прекрасная работа! очень понравилась!

----------


## aichka

> А сегодняшняя моя работа - это "возвращение к себе"...


*

Ирочка! Я в таком оцепенении от этой твоей работы... нет, не работы, от твоего личного прочтения этой необыкновенной песни..

Как ты права... твой стиль - это как первая любовь - незабываем и неповторим, и ни на кого не похож... чем и ценен!

Техника в клипах - это прекрасно, ты уже и всем, и себе это доказала! Эксперимент интересен и замечателен!

Но ты такой чуткий и мудрый человек, с интуитивным чувство меры и прекрасным высоким вкусом!

Не всегда нужны эти нагромождения, технические наслоения, частая смена стиля подачи кадров... иногда нужны Прозрачность и Умиротворение, что и произошло в этом клипе...

И твои фильмы, сделанные в Твоём, индивидуальном стиле, вовсе не простые, они потрясающи! 

В них столько Чистоты, Нежности, Проникновенности, они пронизанны Светом и Любовью к Музыке, стихам, детям!

Они настолько гармоничны, что невозможно найти ни малейшего изъяна...

Этот клип "Мама"  просто необыкновенен.. слёзы наворачиваются на глаза с самых первых кадров... настолько всё пронизано Любовью, что невозможно сдержать эмоций!

Это, на самом деле, "возвращение" нашей Ирочки... 

И как можно говорить о простоте- когда в клипе- такая драматизация и такое удивительное строение, сочетание кадров и приёмов!

Это взрыв - "Мама" - и... последующий нежный образ на фоне неба... и снова, снова эти сочетания взрыва чувств и тихой нежности...

Ирочка! Это одна из твоих лучших работ... я в потрясении... необыкновенно хорошо!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), Ронина Татьяна (20.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Аллочка, как же точно ты все написала!!! Всегда находишь настолько правильные слова, что только киваешь головой, когда читаешь твои строчки) Ирочка, БЕСПОДОБНО!!!!!!! Все-таки, определенно, у тебя Божий ДАР!!! Спасибо большое от всей души!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Вот это да!!! Я  таком восторге от увиденного!!! Боже мой, как же это красиво,как трогательно.  Столько эмоций, слёзы на глазах, как и от многих Ваших творений. Вот умеете Вы затронуть самые глубокие, сокровенные струны души!
 Первый клип мне тоже понравился, но этот-это высший класс!  И уже лучше, чем Алла Анатольевна и не скажешь. Подписываюсь под каждым её словом._ 
 *БРАВИССИМО!!!!!! *  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## chmarisha

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: f Ирина!!! Нижайший Вам поклон за клип о МАМЕ!!!!   Так расстрогалась, что трудно передать все свои чувства! СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*"Когда приходит бабушка..."* 




Если кому-то понадобится такой клип с минусом, пройдите по этой ссылке: http://youtu.be/MhrjvUIr1ZI

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

:040:  :040: _Ирина, спасибо за работу, которая, однозначно, со знаком качества. Спасибо за украшение песен. Спасибо за то, что выступления детей будут ярче и не оставят равнодушными никого. с Вашими клипами, каждый номер - это спектакль. СПАСИБО!!!!!_  :040:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> "Когда приходит бабушка..."


Классно, Ирочка! Сейчас буду гордиться вдвойне!!! Автор песни - мой земляк, композитор Игорь Русских, а такой замечательный клип создала моя подруга-Инкушечка - Ириша!!!! Браво!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Елена М

*Ира, умничка! Огромное спасибо за твои волшебные чудесные работы!!! Настоящий профессионал! Тонко, со вкусом, с душой и сердцем! Все работы очень впечатляют и радуют!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Автор песни - мой земляк, композитор Игорь Русских


Оленька, большое  спасибо за указание автора песни "Когда приходит бабушка..." Я не смогла найти его имени...

Буду благодарна, если кто-то назовет и автора песни, звучащей в другом моем клипе - *"Мамочка родная"* *(Встану утром рано, побегу с друзьями...)*




А здесь - http://youtu.be/ZWiUJGUIKzc - этот же клип с минусовой фонограммой

----------

verazalit (03.02.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Продолжаю вечную тему - МАМА! 
Вот так мне увиделась замечательная *"Ласковая песенка" Оли Сивухиной*. 
ТАК мне песня нравится! Очень приятно было клип делать!!! 




А вот здесь - этот клип с минусовой фонограммой - http://youtu.be/bp6te05BipM

Хочу вспомнить и еще об одном своем клипе к Олиной песне, тоже о маме!* "Утешалочка мамочке"* живет в моем домике вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4648151

----------

mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, ты просто, как СОЛНЦЕ, 
Ко мне заглянула в оконце! :Yes4: 
Я так клипу этому рада!!! :Yahoo: 
Подарок твой, словно награда! :Ok: 
Я счастлива, Ирочка, слышишь? :Yes4: 
А ты мастеришь - словно дышишь! :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Милая Ирочка! Палочка ты наша- выручалочка!

По-моему, нет ни одного музыканта, который не брал бы эти песни на утренники!

Ты не представляешь- какая помощь всем нам- какая подмога и подспорье!!!!

Ты делаешь эти клипы не " в стол", а в ЖИЗНЬ! Уверена, что эти клипы будут использовать все-все музыканты!!!!!!!!!!

И песня про бабушку, и Олечкину "Ласковую песенку", и "Встану утром рано" - как же здорово, что есть такие замечательные оформления этих чудесных песен!

 ТАК КСТАТИ - ПРОСТО УДИВИТЕЛЬНО!!!

Спасибо, наша УМНИЦА!!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## chmarisha

ИРОЧКА, ВАШИ КЛИПЫ ВОСХИТИТЕЛЬНЫ , УДИВИТЕЛЬНЫ И ПРЕКРАСНЫ, КАК САМА ВЕСНА. СПАСИБО!!!! ДЕТИ В ВОСТОРГЕ!!!! ПОЮТ С УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ, А ВАШИ РОЛИКИ УКРАШАЮТ ЗВУЧАНИЕ ВДВОЙНЕ!!!
 Ирина, поём  замечательную песню о бабушке Ольги Сивухиной, не могли бы Вы сделать к ней ролик, детям очень-очень-очень хочется, после занятия спрашивали:" а почему нет ролика к этой песенке?" К сожалению, я не владею программами создания роликов и очень благодарна Вам, таким талантливым и увлечённым педагогам. СПАСИБО!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Ириша, вот опять подарочек так подарочек!


Оленька, спасибо тебе за постоянное внимание к моим работам!!! 

Сегодняшняя - подарок тебе! Но не только! И мне - тоже! Так хотелось к твоей  песне прикоснуться! И не только мне! Не зря же вот такие слова в моей теме звучали: 




> Ирина, поём замечательную песню о бабушке Ольги Сивухиной, не могли бы Вы сделать к ней ролик, детям очень-очень-очень хочется, после занятия спрашивали:" а почему нет ролика к этой песенке?"


Поэтому, встречайте:
*"Бабушка", муз. Ольги Сивухиной, сл. Льва Квитко, исполняет Марина Мельник*

----------

svetsvet (17.01.2017), verazalit (03.02.2019), Алусик (27.01.2016), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## chmarisha

ИРОЧКА,  ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ЗА КЛИП К ПЕСЕНКЕ ОЛЬГИ !!! КАК ОБРАДУЮТСЯ ЗАВТРА ДЕТИ, ОСОБЕННО РЫЖЕВОЛОСЫЙ КИРЮШКА, КОТОРЫЙ БОЛЬШЕ ВСЕХ ТВЕРДИТ : "А О БАБУШКЕ БУДЕТ?" . ВЫ -ВОЛШЕБНИЦА!!!! ИСПОЛНЯЕТЕ ДЕТСКИЕ ЖЕЛАНИЯ!!! ЭТО ТАК ЗДОРОВО!!! ПЕСЕНКА ОЛЕНЬКИНА СТАЛА ЕЩЁ КРАСИВЕЕ , БЛАГОДАРЯ ВАМ и ВАШЕМУ ТВОРЧЕСКОМУ СОЮЗУ!!!  МЕНЯ ПЕРЕПОЛНЯЕТ ЧУВСТВО БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## chmarisha

Ирочка, я сегодня детям рассказала о волшебнице Ирине, которая исполнила их желание! Сколько было радости в их глазах! С каким восторгом они смотрели на удивительный клип, и голоса их звучали тоже сказочно красиво!!!!Спасибо Вам!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Понимаю, что сейчас не сезон... Но этот проект получился у меня "долгоиграющим"...

Вдохновившись вот  этим танцем Аллы Евтодьевой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4788199 8 Марта в подготовительной группе в  этом году начинала тоже со звучания *"Песенки для мамы" Ивана Ортнера*. И заранее, задолго до праздника начала клип к песне делать. А потом поняла, что снова  не будет в моем зале установлен проектор так, чтоб рабочее пространство не отнимать... И если в младшей и средней группах я все же ставила экран сбоку, и проектор на небольшой столик неподалеку, то у подготовишек мне важнее было свободное место для танцев оставить... Вот и забросила я тогда  этот клип... А сейчас по просьбе Юлии Протасовой (ююлю) закончила.

 Не стану ждать почти год... Сейчас покажу:

----------

mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), SVETLANA_NV (14.01.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), Алусик (27.01.2016), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> "Песенки для мамы" Ивана Ортнера.





> Не стану ждать почти год... Сейчас покажу:


Ирочка! Ну, как же красиво! Эх, вернуть бы прошлый утренник и станцевать танец с цветами под твой клип! :Ok:  

Только будет жалко загораживать такую красоту экрана - танцем, взмахами рук :Taunt: ... хочется просто смотреть и наслаждаться!

Как всегда- узнаваем твой стиль- бережное, нежное и интеллигентное отношение к материалу - музыкальному и образному!

Умница! Очень красиво, замечательно! 




> Роман Гуцалюк "Пушистое детство"


А вот этот подарочек ТАК кстати! делаю с ребятами вход на утренник под эту песню!

Обязательно использую этот добрый, по-детски светлый, ласковый клип!

Иришка! Какая же ты замечательная помощница! 

Сколько нужных и полезных украшений к детским песням ты создаешь так трепетно, нежно и мастерски!

Ура! Оформление к входу с игрушками готово! :Tender: 

Спасибо тебе, Ирочка, тысячу раз!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Совсем с другой целью залезла я вчера в эту папочку с музыкой на своем компе!!! И наткнулась на эту минусовочку... Написано было: "Колыбельная с мелодией". Ну и послушала, любопытства ради, потому что не помнила, что за колыбельная там... 
Не могу сказать, что минусовка необыкновенного качества... Но песня! Старая, всем известная, но все равно любимая! Каждый раз мурашки бегут, сколько бы не пела ее со своими ребятами. Обычно сама играю, растворяясь в музыке.. Но может быть когда-нибудь и минус использую... 
Совсем не сезон сейчас для этого клипа.. Ну разве что ко дню Матери кому-нибудь вдруг пригодится... Просто вот случайно послушала вчера, а сегодня не дает покоя мне песня, так и просятся эмоции наружу!

*"Хорошо рядом с мамой", муз. Филиппенко, сл. Волгиной*

----------

olga kh (03.02.2018), Добронрава (13.02.2019), нутя (02.02.2016), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Если уж какая-то музыка, песня начинает настойчиво тревожить душу - то не остановиться никак, пока не сделаешь для нее всего, что возможно!
Пересмотрела свою же работу... И вспомнила, что есть минусовка этой песни, которая нравится мне намного больше! И картинки еще подходящие нашлись... Так что снова получился у меня второй вариант клипа к песне. 
Оба они чуть разношерстные по изобразительным средствам получились... И современные фотографии, и совсем разные по стилю рисунки (от иллюстраторов детских книг до портретистов)... Это как взгляд на песню сразу с нескольких сторон: и глазами чистого, наивного ребенка, и молодой трепетной матери... Ну и немножко мой, со стороны, с нотками ностальгии...

Снова *"Хорошо рядом с мамой"*

----------

olga kh (03.02.2018), говорушка (24.11.2020), Добронрава (13.02.2019), нутя (02.02.2016), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

> "Хорошо рядом с мамой", муз. Филиппенко, сл. Волгиной


 Ирочка! Потрясающе! Просто удивительно! Чисто, нежно, трогательно, бесконечно трепетно!
Сердце  тает, трепещет, разрывается от нежности, любви, нежных звуков, гармонии музыки и картин!
Удивительные клипы!
Такие трогательные и необыкновенно радующие душу и глаз образы, картины- всё в таком единении, синтезе, музыка растворяется в картинах или наоборот... 
Растрогала до слёз...
Спасибо!

----------

olga kh (03.02.2018), Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Добрый-добрый вечер, Ирочка, Аллочка...Ходим кругом-друг за другом)))))) И правда, какой опять душевный подарок Ирина сделала всем нам! А мы будем показывать это чудо детям! Но я сама обожаю просто эту песню А.Филиппенко (кто-то говорит, что надоели старые песни, но есть среди них такие, что никогда не устанешь слушать! "Хорошо рядом с мамой" - одна из таких!) Второй вариант это как раз в точку, в мелодию - правильный и очень красивый вариант! Хорошо, Ирочка, что у тебя он нашелся) С удовольствием буду таять вместе с детьми, слушая, подпевая и рассматривая чудесные фотографии, которые ты нашла, Ириш! Спасибо большое!!! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Клип к "Зеркальному вальсу" неизвестного композитора, которая была очень популярна в прошлом году благодаря словам Людмилы Кирилловой (именно благодаря стихотворным строкам этот вальс стал называться "Зеркальным") и исполнению Юлии Селиверстовой я делала год назад специально вот для этого выступления - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4965612

Девочки поют сами - надо сказать просто ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО поют - поэтому клип сделан на минусовку. А для возможности выполнить танцевальные движения, чтобы вальс стал вальсом (пусть и не парным, девичьим - но вальсом) нужны были проигрыши между куплетами. Вот из-за них то я и не показывала клип раньше... Я все же не Александр Зорин, который в при любом исходном материале может стыки музыки сделать мягкими и незаметными... У меня же получилось грубо, сама каждый раз на стуле подпрыгиваю, слыша эти толчки!

А вот когда на Аллиных девочек смотрю и слушаю их - то и не замечаю этой резкости! Настолько все таки хороши девчоночки!!!

И клипом поделиться решила... Может еще у кого под него хорошо, красиво дети споют?

*"Зеркальный вальс" (минус)*

----------

mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Хочу сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО тебе, Ирочка, за все твои изумительные работы, которыми пользуется огромное количество музыкантов!

Отдельная благодарность за твои прекрасные видео по восприятию музыки, по музыкальной дидактике,  а уж как твои клипы к песням вдохновляют и украшают любой праздник -это можно увидеть не только в моих видео к праздникам, но и, уверена, на занятиях и утренниках множества музыкантов!

Великая тебе благодарность! За вкус, мастерство, музыкальность и богатство воображения!

За твою доброту, интеллигентность и профессионализм!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), Ронина Татьяна (20.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня снова думается о счастье! 

Так уж на роду у нас, у музыкальных руководителей написано, что в самый разгар зимы, когда еще все морозы впереди, думается нам о весенних днях... К самому нежному празднику репертуар подбираем... Вот и я все прошедшие выходные именно этим и занималась...

И о счастье думала... О той счастливой дорожке, которая привела меня когда-то на форум...
О том, как много новых красивых песен о маме, бабушке, весне я именно здесь впервые услышала! О том, как много идей для интересных танцев я здесь нашла! Новые стихи, подводки к музыкальным номерам, сценарии из которых как минимум интересное для себя зерно можно взять, идеи оформления зала... Да всего и не перечислишь! 

Именно благодаря таким находкам на моих праздниках дети будут дарить своим мамам самые теплые слова, самые добрые порывы своей души! А порывы эти частенько именно музыкой, песнями сначала спровоцированы будут, а потом - своими мыслями для детей станут! Очень на это надеюсь!

Снова в моем зале на каждом празднике будут звучать песни Аллы Евтодьевой. В том числе из нового сборника "Капелька солнышка"( http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4963720 ). Не могут детские и материнские сердца не потянуться навстречу этим песням, не откликнуться на них звоном души! Иногда и чистыми слезами... Сама плачу, жалею, что не могу уже своей маме этих песен спеть, с их помощью в любви признаться... И все равно, с каждой песней - мысленно признаюсь! И даже со слезами, но счастливой себя чувствую: ведь ТАК мне повезло в жизни, что ТАКАЯ мама у меня была! 

Еще впереди половина зимы... Далеко не со всем праздничным репертуаром я познакомила своих детей.. Но мысленно представляю, как зазвучат для мам самые теплые, нежные слова признания в любви!

----------


## Vitolda

А еще -  с удивлением обнаружила, что в моем домике нет даже ссылки на клип с плюсом к замечательной 
песне *Оли Сивухиной "Утешалочка маме"*




Клип с минусовой фонограммой живет вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4648151

----------

calina (01.03.2020), svetsvet (17.01.2017), verazalit (03.02.2019), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## stranikira

Ирина, спасибо за подсказку (песня "Когда приходит бабушка..." И.Русских) и за чудесный клип к этой песне  :Connie 5:

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня в этой теме снова звучит песня про бабушку! Задорная, веселая, полная детской непосредственности и любви!

*"Поцелую бабушку" 
в исполнении детской эстрадной студии "Родники"*




Имена авторов снова не нашла.... Буду рада, если кто из моих гостей подскажет!

А здесь - http://youtu.be/UupiNy6ka1Q этот же клип с минусом. Вернее, куплет, который в плюсе исполняет солистка - в виде минусовки дан, а задорный припев и здесь в хоровом исполнении.

----------

calina (01.03.2020), Ketvik (20.01.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), Добронрава (13.02.2019), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Ольга Сара

> Сегодня в этой теме снова звучит песня про бабушку! Задорная, веселая, полная детской непосредственности и любви!
> 
> *"Поцелую бабушку" 
> в исполнении детской эстрадной студии "Родники"*


Ой, Ириша, как здорово, что ты решила оживить эту песенку, я как раз беру её на праздник мам, очень хорошая фонограмма, задорная, ритмичная, в русском стиле, я думаю поэтому она и тебе понравилась, спасибо-о-о!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), Долира (01.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Очень нравится песня (да, жаль, авторов нигде не указывают, только исполнителей - группу "Родники")! И такой клип ты соТВОРИЛА опять, Ирочка! Душевнее некуда!!! И бабушки разные, и внучата, но душевный настрой одинаков везде - настрой на Добро, Ласку, Любовь) И это так все близко, так понятно, так греет сердце!.. До мурашек, до слез, но в душе - тепло-тепло, Ириночка! Спасибо тебе!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Как же много значит форумское сотрудничество! Теперь я знаю не только имена авторов песни "Поцелую бабушку", но и имею ее чистую фонограмму, без хоровых вставок! Спасибо всем неравнодушным!!!

*"Поцелую бабушку",  музыка Е. Лучникова, слова Т. Графчикова*
(минус  без хора)

----------

calina (01.03.2020), verazalit (03.02.2019), Долира (01.02.2016), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016), хохлушка (26.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Замечательно просто!!! Спасибо, Ириша! И - тому, кто внес ясность в этой истории и ответил на вопрос об авторстве!

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, начинаем готовиться к первому весеннему празднику. И Вы с такими подарками к нам. Столько клипов к таким чудесным, ярким песням. Спасибо, что за столько километров, Ваша помощь спешит к каждому из нас. Наши праздники дополняются новыми впечатлениями. Не зря говорят: "Лучше один раз увидеть, чем услышать." ИРИНОЧКА, СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА РАДУШИЕ И ТЕПЛЫЙ ПРИЕМ!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Ирина, спасибо за очередной подарочек! Наверное много девочек возьмут нынче эту замечательную песенку для бабушек, и я  одна из них. Для мамочек много всего, а вот для бабушек нет, а тут еще одна радость нам в садик  купили приставку для проектора, и мы теперь сможем порадовать наших родителей такими прекрасными клипами. Большое спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Oksano4ka76

Ирина! Очень хочется сказать вам огромное СПАСИБО за ваши работы!  На одно только 8 марта сколько "вкусных конфеток"!!! Они несомненно станут украшением праздника. Спасибо!
[IMG]http://*********su/5123017m.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Маргошик68

Ирочка, спасибо огромное за клип к песне "Поцелую бабушку". Эта песня стала просто хитом в саду, дети с таким удовольствием её исполняют, а теперь ещё такой клип есть, просто волшебный, ура! :Yes4:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

> "Поцелую бабушку", музыка Е. Лучникова, слова Т. Графчикова


Спасибо, Ирина огромнейшее!!! Клип замечательный, а песня действительно настоящий хит! [IMG]http://*********su/5239953m.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## лида-1410

> "Поцелую бабушку" 
> в исполнении детской эстрадной студии "Родники"


Прекрасный клип, спасибо большое!!!

----------


## ttanya

> Ирочка, спасибо огромное за клип к песне "Поцелую бабушку". Эта песня стала просто хитом в саду, дети с таким удовольствием её исполняют, а теперь ещё такой клип есть, просто волшебный, ура


   И я хочу присоединиться к коллегам. Спасибо, Ирина, за такой чудесный, светлый, нежный клип! Как мастерски подобраны картинки, всё соответствует тексту.
  Согласна на все 100%.  Песня-просто чудо!!! Моим деткам она тоже очень нравится, жаль,  что детки переболели и не успеем разучить  танец к песне постановки Ирины Sirin. Но какой клип, да ещё и с минусом. :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Ирина! Благодарю Вас за клипы "Утешалочки маме" и "Поцелую бабушку"! Это замечательные работы! Спасибо!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо всем за добрые слова!!!
Приятно - это даже не то слово!!!*

А вот вовремя поделиться клипом к песне "Праздник наших мам" не получилось... Теперь уже самый разгар праздничных утренников... Ну да впереди еще не один раз будет 8 Марта! Вдруг кому-то еще и через год, через два пригодится...

*"Праздник наших мам"
Музыка и слова Александра Бабина
Исполняет Соня Бабина, 9 лет*

----------

aichka (02.02.2018), Nich Tanya (31.01.2016), SVETLANA_NV (14.01.2016), tvelen (01.02.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), гномик (30.01.2016), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Здравствуйте, Ирина!!!!! Спасибо большое за знакомство с песней: "Праздник наших мам". Такая чудесная песня и клип Ваш, просто чудо.  Где Вы только находите такие картинки? Пригодится Ваш клип, да еще как.... Одно удовольствие видеть Ваши работы, ждем их всегда с нетерпением. Ирина поздравляю Вас с весенним праздником, хорошего настроения и радости в жизни!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## MarinaMi

> *"Праздник наших мам"
> Музыка и слова Александра Бабина
> Исполняет Соня Бабина, 9 лет*


Ирочка, спасибо огромное! Очень-очень нравится клип. Всего в меру, всё к месту: и нежно, и празднично.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ладога

* "Праздник наших мам" - замечательный, я возьму его на следующий год! В этот год дети пели "Ласковую песенку" и "Утешалочки маме" Олечки Сивухиной! И я показала детям Ваш клип перед праздником! Как дети старались  на празднике! Мамы и бабушки растрогались до слёз! Поздравляю Вас с праздником 8 марта!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ронина Татьяна

Сочетание душевных и трогательных песен Алла Анатольевны и Ваших видеоклипов в очередной раз вдохновляют на работу с детьми, помогают донести до них красоту музыки, стихов, оглядеться вокруг себя и увидеть красоту природы! Спасибо Вам за творчество и за Вашу щедрость!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## maksun79

> Жанна Колмогорова "Мама" в исполнении группы "Непоседы"


Спасибо Вам огромное за клип!!!  :Tender: Он будет началом и украшением нашего праздника, посвященного "Дню Матери"!

----------

Vitolda (15.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Просто замечательно, что в каждом весеннем диске Аллы Евтодьевой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343  есть песня для бабушек!!! Это значит, что в трех разных возрастных группах мы сможем к разным песням обратиться!

Подготовишки, конечно же, с огромным удовольствием исполнят *"Молодую бабушку"* из диска  *"Весна идет"*!!! Я и со старшими ее пела однажды... тоже справились и восторгу детей и удовольствия бабушек не было предела!!! А когда через год произнесла фразу, что сейчас будем петь с ними песню про бабушку, услышала произнесенное с восторженным ожиданием: "Про молодую???" Так что хоть и не стали повторятся на концерте для любимых женшин, но на занятиях - снова пели! И теперь я эту песню все время "на закусочку" приберегаю, для самых старших своих ребят!

А пока дети растут - еще две замечательные песни поем! Кстати, и в них нет намека на бабушкину старость! Потому так нравятся они нашим современным молодым бабушкам!!!

*"Песня для бабушки"* из диска *"Подарок маме"* - это простыми словами о любви! Причем о любви, побуждающей к действию - помочь, обнять, подарить, поцеловать, спеть, пожелать, цветочек подарить, поздравить... Вот как много способов, которыми ребята свою любовь к бабушке показать могут!!! И об всем этом - в песне! Пока разучиваем - любовь в детских сердечках растет и обязательно не только на теплой окраске детских голосов скажется, но и на их отношениях к бабушке. А голосочки точно звучать будут очень тепло и нежно! Ведь музыка именно так окрашена!!!




А* "Бабулечка"* из диска *"Капелька солнышка"* - тоже о любви! О том, что даже в снежный день теплее, когда рядом бабулечка - самый лучший друг! С таким любованием поют ребята "моя ты красотулечка!", и так уверенно утверждают, что "бабушки нет лучше чем моя!". С каждой ноткой, с каждым словом все ярче горят любовью и лаской детские глазки!




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНИ!!!*

----------

lenik (22.01.2016), mochalova19 (17.04.2016), olga kh (18.01.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (19.01.2016), ttanya (20.02.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), Алусик (03.02.2021), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (02.02.2016), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Каждая песня, каждый танец исполненные для мамы в праздничный день - подарок для нее! А в Весенних дисках Аллы Евтодьевой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343 есть особые песни-подарки!

В диске *"Весна идет"* песня так и называется - *"Подарок маме"*. Дошколята ТАК любят свих мамочек, что готовы подарить им все на свете! И ручеек, чтобы он пел маме песенку, и первоцвет, потому что он такой же красивый, как мама... И облачко, и радугу, и зарю!!! И все-все готовы пообещать своей маме - слушаться, убирать игрушки, доедать кашу, во всем помогать и никогда не огорчать! И такая нежная мелодия помогает им о своих подарках, о своей любви рассказывать, что просто невозможно равнодушо слушать!!! Вот уже который год мои взволнованно серьезные ребята из средней группы именно этой песней дарят мамам весь мир!!!




А в диске *"Капелька солнышка"* - "подарочная" песня - *"Букет"*. Самые красивые цветы готовы подарить своим мамам ребята! "Потому что мамочку я люблю!" Нежно, ласково, трепетно звучит песня, и очень тепло и солнечно!




*Спасибо за песни, которые помогают пробудить чувства и поделиться ими!!!*

----------

lenik (22.01.2016), mochalova19 (17.04.2016), olga kh (22.01.2016), ttanya (20.02.2016), Valenta (22.01.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), Zinaida68 (02.02.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Милая Ирочка! 

Каждый раз смотрю на твои фильмы к моим песням- и нарадоваться не могу!
Просто диву даюсь - как же тонко ты чувствуешь музыку, текст, как пропускаешь каждую строчку через своё доброе сердечко!

Ты делаешь такие замечательные подарки!

Ощущаю себя мамой на утреннике - когда в конце праздника- они получают подарок от детей, сделанный своими руками - аппликацию цветочка, солнышка...

А я получаю ТАКИЕ ПОДАРКИ, сделанные твоими руками - просто бесценные!!!

Спасибо, моя хорошая, за такую красоту, такое очарование, удивление и умиление!*

[img]http://*********ru/8452481.gif[/img]

----------

lenik (22.01.2016), olga kh (22.01.2016), ttanya (20.02.2016), Valenta (22.01.2016), Vitolda (22.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Когда звучат лирические песни Аллы Евтодьевой о маме из диска *"Капелька солнышка"*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343   - СТОЛЬКО мурашек "выходят их послушать!". Кажется, что каждая клеточка тела, каждая капелька души наполняется огромной любовью! Детские души словно растут на глазах, но любовь все-таки не помещается в них и просится наружу - вместе с песней, а иногда и слезами..

*"Мамочка любимая"* - лирика для детей помладше.. Безоблачно солнечная и яркая, наполненная безоглядной любовью и обожанием!




Не приходится объяснять ребятам постарше, как должны быть окрашены интонации, когда поют они *"Лирическую"*. Музыка сама делится с ними мягкостью, нежностью и проникновенностью, и иначе петь просто не получается!




В *"Пожелании маме"* поется о любви и счастье! Каждое слово, каждая нотка ими пропитаны! Потому так тепло звучит песня, и так светятся детские глаза, когда ребята поют или даже просто слушают ее!




Песня-размышление *"Родная мама"*. Размышления детей о самом близком человеке, о том, как порадовать и сделать его счастливым. Песня звучит в миноре, но это не печаль.. Ответственность, серьезность, глубина чувств, мыслей и переживаний! Как многим взрослым детям они нужны!!!




Слушаю, пою вместе с ребятами.. Растут их души!!! Да я и сама словно чище становлюсь от этих песен! 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (30.01.2016), mochalova19 (17.04.2016), Muzira (16.04.2016), olga kh (02.02.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (31.01.2016), ttanya (20.02.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), Zinaida68 (02.02.2016), гунька (30.01.2016), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

Ирина, СПАСИБО за твой талант!!!! Неиссякаемой энергии тебе желаю! Твои видео-клипы любимы и очень нужны детям и взрослым!!!!

----------

Vitolda (02.02.2016)

----------


## нутя

Ириночка, СПАСИБО, Вам за такие прекрасные клипы!!! Волшебно, сказочно! каждый клип льётся и журчит, как ручеёк.... Удачи, Вам, творчества!!!!

----------

Vitolda (02.02.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, Вы, как и мы, очень влюблены в Аллочкины песни. Прослушав их раз, не забудешь никогда. Ирина, Ваш вклад очень велик. Яркие, мелодичные песни мы не только слушаем, а ещё и смотрим. И это доставляет огромную радость.Вы столько вкладываете любви, тепла, души. СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ЭТО!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (03.02.2016), ttanya (20.02.2016), Vitolda (03.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще раз о замечательных песнях Аллы Евтодьевой из ее весенних дисков http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343

Очень люблю *"Песню о лучшем человеке"* из диска *"Подарок маме"*. Не раз уже звучала она в моем детском саду. По-разному пели! И папа с сыном, и всю песню - ребята.. Мягко, нежно и проникновенно звучит песня во всех вариантах, и неизменно вызывает только добрые, светлые чувства и эмоции!




А песня *"Мы хотим поговорить о мамах"* из диска *"Подарок маме"* - очень яркая, энергичная, призывающая не только к любви созерцающей и словесной, но и активным действиям! Если не только в праздник помогать маме "Постирать, обед сварить. в магазинах все купить, на работе успевать, дом в порядке содержать, нас с тобой воспитать..." то, конечно-же, мамы - солнышки, станут светиться еще ярче!!!




Кстати, о солнышке! Оно непереставая светит во всех песнях весенних дисков!!! Вот в *"Весеннем настроении"* из диска *"Весна идет"* СОЛНЦЕ - дирижер и весеннего хора ручьев, и птичьих голосов, которые поют свою яркую песню!!!




Даже если не упоминается, светит солнышко в каждой песне о весне и о маме!!!

А сколько его в диске* "Капелька солнышка"*!!! Лучик солнца будит цветы для букета любимой маме, а потом и ее саму в песне *"Букет"*, ловят солнышка лучи и тянутся к нему цветы в *"Польке цветов"*, солнечные лучики танцуют и одни и вместе с капельками... А в песне *"Капелька солнышка"*, которая дала название диску, эта яркая капелька - символ тепла и доброты. Послушаешь песню - и согреешься, а еще - неприменно захочешь других согреть!

И песня *"Карусель"* - тоже пронизана солнечным светом!!! Солнышко протянуло свои лучи - и пригласило покататься на карусели, которая и сама на солнышко похожа! Эта песня всесезонная.. Ведь правда же, в погожий солнечный денек в любое время года можно на карусели прокатиться! Звучит песня тепло, светло, легко и радостно, словно кроме слов и нот в ней и правда солнечные лучи есть!!!




*Спасибо за песни!!! 
Только СОЛНЫШКА в судьбе!!!*

----------

lenik (19.02.2017), mochalova19 (17.04.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (14.02.2016), ttanya (20.02.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), Гульниза (09.10.2016), мандаришка (16.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Клип к нежной и проникновенной песне *"Соединяет нас любовь" Тамары Муриной* сделан с минусовкой, потому что плюса пока просто нет! На ютубе можно найти видео исполнения песни детьми, как в детском саду, так и в школе. 




https://yadi.sk/d/y97vDW_UiNKH5A - в архиве текст песни, минусовая фонограмма и плюс, снятый с видео.

http://www.tamaramurina.ru/61.html - это официальный сайт автора. Здесь же можно прослушать фрагмент плюсовой фонограммы песни

----------

mishel61 (14.02.2016), mochalova19 (17.04.2016), olga kh (14.02.2016), ttanya (20.02.2016), verazalit (03.02.2019), гунька (14.02.2016), Елена Эрнст (26.02.2016), Ладога (10.04.2016), лариса61 (25.02.2016), Лорис (14.02.2016), марина гайворонская (24.02.2016), НСА (20.02.2016)

----------


## mishel61

> Клип к нежной и проникновенной песне "Соединяет нас любовь" Тамары Муриной


Ирина, вот все-таки нашел твою страничку с клипами!
Спасибо за твое видео, каждое из них всегда такое трогательное и открытое.
Каждое твое видео хочется смотреть вновь и вновь.
[img]http://*********ru/8697227.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (14.02.2016), Елена Эрнст (26.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, спасибо тебе огромное за новый нежный и трепетный клип!

Твоё восприятие музыки и единение её с образами настолько логично, трогательно и волнительно - что невозможно смотреть без умиления и восторга!

Умница! Спасибо огромное за ещё одно нежное решение красивой песни!

[img]http://*********ru/8709560.gif[/img]

----------

olga kh (14.02.2016), ttanya (20.02.2016), Vitolda (14.02.2016), Елена Эрнст (26.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша! Спасибо тебе большое!!! Тамара Мурина - моя землячка, она из города Слободского, где я училась когда-то (Господи, уже 100 лет назад!)))) в педагогическом училище. Узнала о ней на курсах (тоже давнишних))), там же продавали книгу с песнями. Сразу отметили с девчонками две песни - ту, к которой ты сделала видеоклип и "Посмотрите в мамины глаза". Очень красивые, мелодичные - просто чудо!!! Спасибо, Ириш, что и ты, познакомившись с музыкой, вдохновилась на очередной свой шедевр) Вот бы еще плюс был!.. Очень красивая песня!!!

----------

Vitolda (14.02.2016)

----------


## НСА

> клип к песне "Соединяет нас любовь"


Ирина, какой нежный клип. Все  ваши работы очень тонкие и чувственные, всё очень органично ничего лишнего. Спасибо большое  :Tender:

----------

olga kh (20.02.2016), Vitolda (20.02.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина, давно не была у Вас в гостях, а здесь просто настоящий клад!!!  Столько солнышка, тепла, нежности, весеннего настроения!!! Как  гармонично сочетаются картинки с текстом, как Вы искусно, тонко передаёте смысл Аллочкиных песен!!! Это такая красота, такое великолепие!!! СПАСИБО!!!
 "Соединяет нас любовь"-я её уже слашала однажды, но Ваш фильм тронул меня до глубины души!!!
Ирина! Простое Вам человеческое СПАСИБО и низкий поклон !!!_

----------

Vitolda (20.02.2016)

----------


## лариса61

> "Соединяет нас любовь"


Ириночка, спасибо большое за душевный и теплый видео фильм! Тронул до глубины души! Впрочем как и все ваши работы от которых получаешь положительный электрический заряд!!!!!! Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (25.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Впереди еще целый месяц холодной зимы.. Но каждый день в моем зале теплее и теплее от того, что звучат в нем самые-самые добрые и нежные слова, самые-самые искренние признания в любви, самые-самые задушевные мелодии из диска *"Песни для самых-самых" Аллы Евтодьевой* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343

Песня *"Бабушки"* сразу же понравилась ребятам! Подпевать припев начали уже слушая первый раз! А теперь поют сами, вкладывая в исполнение свои чувства. Разные чувства!!! Ласково, с нежностью и необыкновенной теплотой звучит куплет, а припев - задорно, с легким озорством. 

А КАК нравится песня воспитательнице, которая сама уже бабушка! Глаза светятся, с удовольствием поет вместе с детьми и приговаривает: "Какая хорошая песня!!! И все в ней - правда!!"

Так что свое *СПАСИБО* за песню я с удовольствием говорю и от себя, и от ребят и от воспитателей!!! И, абсолютно в этом уверена, после праздника снова скажу, уже от имени бабушек, которым дети песню посвятят!

----------

aichka (28.01.2017), olga kh (28.01.2017), verazalit (03.02.2019), Алена43 (27.03.2017), НСА (12.02.2017), Олюр (01.03.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Спасибо огромное, Ирочка!

Ты не устаешь меня удивлять и поражать своими сюрпризами!

Как всегда- всё изумительно, со вкусом, очень красиво!

Сколько доброты, тепла, любви и нежности в твоих фильмах!

Я тоже учу с ребятами эту песню, и уже представляю- насколько украсит твой клип этот номер на празднике!

В понедельник покажу ребятам, пусть порадуются, и вдохновятся ещё больше!

Благодарю тебя от всего сердца!*

----------

olga kh (28.01.2017), Vitolda (28.01.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Потихоньку приближается он - день нежных признаний, день благодарности, день теплых пожеланий для самых близких и родных женщин, день искренних слов и молитв!

*Молитва о матери
Музыка и слова Юлии Дробыш
Исполняет Ариадна Волочкова*

----------

aichka (12.02.2017), lenik (23.04.2017), olga kh (12.02.2017), verazalit (03.02.2019), Алена43 (27.03.2017), гунька (12.02.2017), Лорис (12.02.2017), НСА (12.02.2017), Ольгадайченко (18.08.2017), Парина (14.02.2017)

----------


## гунька

> Молитва о матери


Ирочка, спасибо!!!! До слез....

----------

aichka (12.02.2017), olga kh (12.02.2017), Vitolda (12.02.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, можно я ничего не скажу, кроме СПАСИБО!!!!?.. Ты же поймешь)........

----------

aichka (12.02.2017), Vitolda (12.02.2017)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, когда эмоции переполняют - не хочется много слов.. твоя трактовка -это, на самом деле, изумительно, чисто, сильно, нежно, проникновенно, остро.. ведь чудо материнства - именно божественная воля.. и ты об этом рассказала прекрасно и очень тонко... спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (12.02.2017)

----------


## эллона

> Потихоньку приближается он - день нежных признаний, день благодарности, день теплых пожеланий для самых близких и родных женщин, день искренних слов и молитв!
> 
> Молитва о матери


Ирочка, спасибо тебе огромное,  как всегда сделано все безупречно, от души, очень нежно и трогательно.

----------

aichka (13.02.2017), Vitolda (12.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один новенький свой клип хочу показать сегодня. Ко всем, наверное, известной песне "Мамин день" Ольги Осиповой (Новосибирск). Не первый раз уже один из моих весенних праздников будет открывать именно эта песня! На этот раз с клипом!

----------

aichka (13.02.2017), Irina Sirin (25.01.2019), lenik (19.02.2017), olga kh (12.02.2017), verazalit (03.02.2019), Алена43 (27.03.2017), НСА (12.02.2017), Олюр (01.03.2017), Парина (14.02.2017)

----------


## Лорис

> Молитва о матери


Нежность, красота и любовь!

----------

aichka (13.02.2017), Vitolda (12.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Клип еще к одной ласковой и нежной песне для мамы, песне - признанию, песне, уже знакомой и любимой очень многими, хочу сегодня показать.

*"Мамочка моя"
музыка Наталии Май, русский текст Людмилы Кирилловой
исполняет Юлия Селиверстова
*



Спасибо Кате Маканиной - теперь есть минус этой песни с мелодией!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5331755 
Если нужен кому-то клип с минусовой фонограммой - то он вот здесь: https://youtu.be/NvwNni7aYeQ

----------

aichka (14.02.2017), calina (01.03.2020), lenik (19.02.2017), olga kh (14.02.2017), sima (14.02.2017), SVETLANA M. (03.03.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (05.03.2017), буссоница (14.02.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (14.02.2017), гунька (14.02.2017), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Лорис (14.02.2017), НСА (02.03.2017), ольга коробова (28.02.2017), Ольгадайченко (18.08.2017), Олюр (17.02.2017), Парина (14.02.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Какое чудесное настроение всегда создаешь ты, Ирочка!!! Умеешь создать, умеешь преподнести свое творение так, что душа радуется! Песни всегда выбираешь такие, что, точно, равнодушными никого не оставят! СПАСИБО тебе, дорогая!!!

----------

aichka (14.02.2017), Vitolda (14.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

А вот эта песенка - совсем другая!!! Хотя тоже о любви к маме.. Звонкая, яркая, заводная, искрящаяся радостью и задором! Над ней и работалось так - быстро и легко! Даже программа моя, которая частенько капризничает, и та ни разу не зависла!

*Мамин день.
Светлана Апасова*

----------

aichka (14.02.2017), calina (01.03.2020), lenik (19.02.2017), olga kh (14.02.2017), sima (14.02.2017), SVETLANA M. (03.03.2017), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Елена Эрнст (25.06.2017), Лорис (14.02.2017), Олюр (17.02.2017), Парина (14.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Так любят старшие девчонки на весеннем празднике показать себя маленькими женщинами! Повыбражать, пококетничать, похвастаться нарядами, фигурками, манерами и симпатичными личиками, которые так и сверкают! Ну ОЧЕНЬ хотят быть похожими на своих мамочек!!!

В этом году моим девчатам помогает песня *Ольги Серафимовны Конопелько "Я на мамочку похожей быть хочу!"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5147969
Девочки просто в восторге от песни! СПАСИБО автору!

----------

olga kh (13.02.2021)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, СПАСИБО!!!!!!! Очень любим тоже с девочками эту песню Ольги Серафимовны) Ольга Серафимовна, радуюсь за Вас и тоже благодарю за песню!!!!

----------


## Олюр

> "Я на мамочку похожей быть хочу!"


Ирочка, не клип, а само очарование! Спасибо огромное!  

**

----------

olga kh (13.02.2021)

----------


## Valenta

> ...В этом году моим девчатам помогает песня *Ольги Серафимовны Конопелько "Я на мамочку похожей быть хочу!"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5147969
> Девочки просто в восторге от песни! СПАСИБО автору!


СПАСИБО АвторАМ!!! И за песню, и за чудесный добрый клип!!!! :Tender: 
МО-ЛОД-ЦЫ!!!!!!

----------

olga kh (13.02.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня хочу поселить в своем домике клип не совсем новый.. Вариации на тему.. Три года назад впервые делала видео к *"Зеркальному вальсу"*. Видео то сделала, а сама его в работу ни разу  не брала.. ОЧЕНЬ нравилась идея, а вот качество фонограммы отталкивало... Поэтому ТАК обрадовалась, когда увидела в теме Ирины Парахневич новую, чистенькую и красивую фонограмму песни!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5323964 СПАСИБО!!! Сразу же решила, что в этом году - обязательно споем!!!

А вот в клип свой и в тот вложила все, что хотелось.. Самой нравится.. Поэтому переделывать практически не стала! Подрезала и подтянула.. "перешила" словно на ребенка с изменившимся ростом.. 
Может быть пригодится не только мне???

----------

aichka (28.02.2017), AntonAsa (21.11.2018), laks_arina (28.02.2017), lenik (23.04.2017), mochalova19 (28.02.2017), Natasha77 (05.03.2017), olga kh (28.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (21.02.2018), ttanya (04.03.2017), Valenta (04.03.2017), VITA786 (02.03.2020), Елена Эрнст (25.06.2017), Людмилая (28.02.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (05.03.2017), Олюр (01.03.2017), Парина (28.02.2017)

----------


## olga kh

*Ирочка, за все, за все тебе ОГРОМНОЕ...
*
[img]http://*********net/9008225.gif[/img]

----------

aichka (28.02.2017), Valenta (04.03.2017), Vitolda (28.02.2017), Олюр (01.03.2017), Парина (28.02.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

> Может быть пригодится не только мне???


Ириночка, конечно, пригодится! Спасибо тебе огромное! Твои клипы замечательные! Очень их люблю!

----------

aichka (28.02.2017), olga kh (28.02.2017), Valenta (04.03.2017), Vitolda (28.02.2017), Олюр (01.03.2017), Парина (28.02.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Спасибо огромное, Иришка!

Я в этом году снова беру этот вальс для девчонок-подготовишек, а с новой фонограммой Ирины Парахневич- песня зазвучит более прозрачно и чисто!

А то, что клип свой менять не стала, а подтянула к нему фонограмму- это замечательно, потому что лучше клип сделать- даже не придумаешь- настолько он красив, выразителен и точен в образах!

Так что двойное тебе спасибо! У меня до утренника ещё неделя, так что уверена, что мои девчонки успеют  легко переключиться на эту фонограмму!

Спасибо тебе большое, Ирочка, за это весеннее настроение!

И с наступающим, долгожданным ПЕРВЫМ днем ВЕСНЫ тебя!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/13060044.gif[/img]

----------

olga kh (28.02.2017), ttanya (04.03.2017), Valenta (04.03.2017), Vitolda (28.02.2017), Елена Эрнст (25.06.2017), Олюр (01.03.2017), Парина (28.02.2017)

----------


## Парина

> ОЧЕНЬ нравилась идея, а вот качество фонограммы отталкивало...


Ирочка, вот прям с языка сняла!



> Сразу же решила, что в этом году - обязательно споем!!!


И мы поём, а сейчас ещё и чудо на экране будет, Ириша, спасибо огромное!!! Клип как всегда замечательный!



> Может быть пригодится не только мне???


Ещё как пригодится!!!!!

----------

aichka (28.02.2017), ttanya (25.02.2018), Valenta (04.03.2017), Vitolda (28.02.2017), Елена Эрнст (25.06.2017), Лилия60 (22.02.2020)

----------


## ttanya

> Может быть пригодится не только мне???


_Ирина! Клип просто великолепный. Не сложилось у меня взять в этом году "Зеркальный вальс", но на следующий год обязательно он зазвучит в моем саду да еще с таким чудесным украшением!!! Спасибо!!! Спасибо Ирочке Парахневич за такую замечательную фонограмму!!!_

----------

aichka (05.03.2017), Vitolda (05.03.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня у меня возвращение в пройденное... Вот здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4992583 живет мой клип к замечательной песне "Праздник наших мам" Александра Бабина. В клипе звучит плюс отлично исполненный его дочкой, 9-и летней Соней Бабиной.

На днях встретила в сети минусовую фонограмму песни *с прописанной мелодией*. И решила сделать клип и с минусовой дорожкой.

Итак, снова
*"Праздник наших мам" (минус)
музыка и слова Александра Бабина*

----------

aichka (02.02.2018), AntonAsa (21.11.2018), lenik (18.11.2018), olga kh (03.02.2018), sima (01.02.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (01.02.2018), ttanya (25.02.2018), Valenta (01.02.2018), говорушка (02.02.2018), гунька (01.02.2018), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Лилия60 (22.02.2020), Парина (25.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

По морозам, что стоят сейчас за окном,и не скажешь, что еще несколько дней - и Весна! Но это так! И в самом ее начале - женский день! В наших мыслях, и в мыслях наших детей это в первую очередь - МАМИН праздник! И все главные подарки и поздравления  - ей!

*Подарок
музыка Тамары Каптюховой
слова Людмилы Кирилловой
исполняет Юлия Селиверстова*

----------

aichka (25.02.2018), aniram23 (22.02.2020), AntonAsa (21.11.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (25.02.2018), calina (01.03.2020), MarinaMi (25.02.2018), muza67 (19.11.2018), olga kh (25.02.2018), ttanya (25.02.2018), verazalit (03.02.2019), гунька (25.02.2018), Кoshka-мр-р (05.03.2018), Лорис (06.03.2018), Парина (25.02.2018), Раиса2001 (18.11.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (25.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ой, как кстати!!!! УРА!!! :Tender: 

Чудесная песня, удивительная по своему свету, легкому запоминанию, моментальному восприятию, как же она ложится на слух и душу! 
Мы с моими подготовишками как раз поем её в этом году, и этот клип- как нельзя кстати! Он, несомненно усилит восприятие песни, украсит её такими чистыми, светлыми и радостными образами, так заботливо и ласково, так мастерски сплетенных воедино!

Спасибо, Ирочка, палочка- выручалочка!

Как же замечательно, что ты находишь в себе силы творить, радоваться музыке, жизни, Весне!

Пусть Весна всегда будет в твоей семье и в душе! :Ok: 

Огромное спасибо за такой замечательный, нежный, красивый и своевременный фильм к чудесной песне!

----------

olga kh (25.02.2018), ttanya (25.02.2018), Vitolda (25.02.2018), буссоница (25.02.2018), Парина (20.11.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

В этом году после пятилетнего перерыва мы снова решили провести концерт ко Дню Матери. В нем будут участвовать дети от средней до подготовительной группы.  И дети каждой группы будут исполнять песни из весенних дисков Аллы Евтодьевой https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343
Некоторые песни уже неоднократно звучали в моем зале.  Но есть и те, к которым обращаюсь впервые. 
Ребята из средней группы с удовольствием поют «Лучшей маме» из нового диска – «Весенние сюрпризы». Песенка звучит нежно, ласково и одновременно весело!
И сопровождать выступление малышей будет мое новое видео:




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (17.11.2018), AntonAsa (21.11.2018), lenik (18.11.2018), olga kh (18.11.2018), Valenta (21.11.2018), verazalit (03.02.2019), Парина (20.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка! Я думала, что все эти песни пригодятся только на 8 марта, а ты успела выучить с ребятками и ко Дню Матери!
Огромная моя признательность тебе за бережное и чуткое отношение к песне, как всегда все сделано прекрасно- светло, радостно, позитивно, в твоем чудесном стиле, с любовью к музыке и тексту, смотреть- одно удовольствие!

Спасибо огромное!!! Приятно невероятно!

1458241115_335.gif

----------

lenik (18.11.2018), olga kh (18.11.2018), Valenta (21.11.2018), Vitolda (17.11.2018), Парина (20.11.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

А еще снова прозвучат в нашем зале стихотворные строки Оли Сивухиной. 

Моя подруга - логопед нашего детского сада Ирина Ломброзо уже читала однажды Олину "Колыбельную дочке". Прошло 5 лет... Сменился в саду состав детей и родителей.. И мы решили, чтобы мамы наших нынешних воспитанников тоже услышали эти строки!!!

Долго и придирчиво подбирали музыку для фона. Будет звучать "Ностальгия" Азарашвили. Иринка читает ТАК, что у меня мурашки бегут не переставая, сколько бы не слушала!!! А я решила к музыке и Олиным строчкам сделать видеоряд.  

Вечер…Я укладываю дочку…
Добрых снов желаю перед сном,
Нос курносый, розовые щечки,
Доченька взрослеет с каждым днем.

Но, по-прежнему, готова слушать сказки,
Песню колыбельную мою,
Закрывай, Настёна, крепче глазки,
Сладко засыпай, а я спою:
Баю-бай, здоровья пожелаю,
Умницей – разумницею быть,
Баю-бай, родная, обещаю
От невзгод и бед тебя хранить.

Баю-бай, пусть кружится планета,
Снег порхает, дождь грибной идет,
За весною к нам приходит лето,
Вслед за осенью – зима и Новый год!
Баю-бай, пусть ярко солнце светит,
Воздух будет свеж, чиста вода,
Пусть тебя встречают на рассвете
Мир, Добро, Любовь и Красота!..

Спит дочурка... Чуть дрожат ресницы,
Светится улыбка на губах…
Может, луг ромашковый ей снится,
Небо в белоснежных облаках?
Лес непуганых зверей и птиц чудесных?
Берег моря, ласковый прибой?..

Что ты видишь, дочка? Интересно!..
Утром мы поговорим с тобой…

----------

aichka (17.11.2018), AntonAsa (21.11.2018), lenik (18.11.2018), MarinaMi (21.11.2018), olga kh (18.11.2018), Valenta (21.11.2018), verazalit (03.02.2019), гунька (17.11.2018), Парина (20.11.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (19.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, очень нежно, проникновенно, трогательно и бережно сделано... в полной гармонии ссо стихами и музыкой... поистине: три в одном!
 Очень достойно и трепетно, с любовью, вниманием к каждому слову, одно удовольствие смотреть, внимая музыке и словам.. уверена, что Олечкины стихи на этом фоне заиграют новыми гранями, музыка и видеоряд - будут достойным украшением чудесных, нежных, ласковых строк...
Спасибо Олечке за теплые и проникновенные стихи и тебе за их красивое прочтение!

f4f919c91365a7e9de0c987614b2af65.gif

----------

lenik (18.11.2018), olga kh (18.11.2018), Valenta (21.11.2018), Vitolda (17.11.2018), Парина (20.11.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Впервые прозвучит в нашем зале и замечательная песня Ларисы Некрасовой "Для тебя". И мне самой и моим ребятам она очень нравится! Нежная и очень естественная! Дети поют с удовольствием! И клип делался на одном дыхании! В ярких осенних тонах получился.




СПАСИБО Ларисе за чудесную песню!!!

----------

AntonAsa (21.11.2018), lenik (18.11.2018), olga kh (18.11.2018), Valenta (21.11.2018), verazalit (03.02.2019), viculy (27.11.2021), Лилия60 (02.02.2019), Парина (20.11.2018), Раиса2001 (18.11.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (19.11.2018)

----------


## olga kh

> Ребята из средней группы с удовольствием поют «Лучшей маме» из нового диска – «Весенние сюрпризы». Песенка звучит нежно, ласково и одновременно весело!
> И сопровождать выступление малышей будет мое новое видео:


Какая чудесная песня, Аллочка!!! Ну, где же ты черпаешь все новые и новые слова, новые мелодии? Какого же размера твое сердце (ведь оттуда же льется этот свет, эта искренность и нежность)?.. А уж Ириша знает, как лучше преподнести эти замечательные песни, чтобы были они "наливным яблочком на золотом блюдечке")) Спасибо большое, девочки!!!

----------

aichka (19.11.2018), ttanya (26.01.2019), Vitolda (18.11.2018), Олюр (16.02.2019), Парина (20.11.2018)

----------


## olga kh

> А еще снова прозвучат в нашем зале стихотворные строки Оли Сивухиной. 
> 
> Моя подруга - логопед нашего детского сада Ирина Ломброзо уже читала однажды Олину "Колыбельную дочке". Прошло 5 лет... Сменился в саду состав детей и родителей.. И мы решили, чтобы мамы наших нынешних воспитанников тоже услышали эти строки!!!
> 
> Долго и придирчиво подбирали музыку для фона. Будет звучать "Ностальгия" Азарашвили. Иринка читает ТАК, что у меня мурашки бегут не переставая, сколько бы не слушала!!! А я решила к музыке и Олиным строчкам сделать видеоряд.


Ириша!!! Так проникновенно и волшебно!!! Еще раз низкий поклон Ирине и тебе, милая! Спасибо, что не забываешь, так давно написанные строчки... Это же совершенно иначе воспринимается, когда музыка, когда видеоряд... И когда с такой любовью это сделано!!! Благодарю, Ирочка!!! :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

ttanya (26.01.2019), Valenta (21.11.2018), Vitolda (18.11.2018), Олюр (16.02.2019), Парина (20.11.2018)

----------


## olga kh

> Впервые прозвучит в нашем зале и замечательная песня Ларисы Некрасовой "Для тебя". И мне самой и моим ребятам она очень нравится! Нежная и очень естественная! Дети поют с удовольствием! И клип делался на одном дыхании! В ярких осенних тонах получился.


Какой просто ПОДАРОЧЫЙ выдался вечер!!! Обожаемые Ларочкины, Аллочкины песни, показанные Иришей - это что-то!.. А еще, наряду с красивыми фотографиями мам и деток - такие уже родные знакомые лица: Валя, Саша и Темушка - славный твой внучек-лучик, Ирочка!.. Настолько трогательно воспринимается видеоклип, когда в нем присутствуют твои любимые люди) Не удивительно, что ты смастерила его на одном дыхании. Ларочкины стихи и мелодии проникают мгновенно туда, куда нужно)) И вот - такой правильный отклик)) И - чудесный!!!

----------

aichka (19.11.2018), ttanya (26.01.2019), Valenta (21.11.2018), Vitolda (18.11.2018), Олюр (16.02.2019), Парина (20.11.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

С огромным удовольствием и душевным трепетом делала клип к песне Марины Мишаковой. Действительно - "Нежная песенка". Она звучала в нашем саду уже не раз и, уверена, будет звучать снова и снова! Теперь - в сопровождении видео.




Буду рада, если кому-то еще пригодится!!!

А здесь - вариант видео с минусовой фонограммой. Он на два кадра отличается... В последнем куплете взрослеет не девочка, а мальчик.

----------

aichka (20.11.2018), alinaRU (01.11.2019), laks_arina (21.11.2018), MarinaMi (20.11.2018), olga kh (20.11.2018), ttanya (26.01.2019), Valenta (21.11.2018), Valesy (24.02.2019), verazalit (03.02.2019), Варшава (21.11.2018), Грезельда (23.11.2018), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Ильенко Елена (03.02.2019), Лариса12 (18.02.2019), Лилия60 (22.02.2020), Олюр (16.02.2019), Парина (20.11.2018), Татьяна Вильевна (16.01.2022)

----------


## MarinaMi

Ириша, огромнейшее спасибо за чуткость и тонкость твоей души, за то, что увидела песню именно ТАК...     :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

aichka (21.11.2018), olga kh (20.11.2018), ttanya (26.01.2019), Vitolda (20.11.2018), Олюр (16.02.2019), Парина (26.01.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка!!!!!! Огромное тебе спасибо!!!! Мариша, правда, это так чудесно, когда кто-то, кроме тебя чувствует так же и продолжает твое творение, твою придумочку? Провожает ее в новую дорогу, помогает встретиться с новыми друзьями и почитателями) А Ириша всегда так точно подбирает фотографии, что удивлению нет предела!..Совпадение на 100%!!!

----------

aichka (21.11.2018), MarinaMi (21.11.2018), Valenta (21.11.2018), Vitolda (20.11.2018), Олюр (16.02.2019), Парина (26.01.2019)

----------


## Valenta

> Тема: "Счастья я тебе желаю, только СОЛНЫШКА в судьбе"


 Именно в поисках СЧАСТЬЯ и заглянула, Ириш, к тебе сюда. И....



> Впервые прозвучит в нашем зале и замечательная песня Ларисы Некрасовой "Для тебя". И мне самой и моим ребятам она очень нравится! Нежная и очень естественная! Дети поют с удовольствием! И клип делался на одном дыхании! В ярких осенних тонах получился.


Могу повторить бесконечно много раз СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! 
Спасибо, Ириш, что остановила взгляд. Что по традиции очень бережно и тонко подошла к рождению зрительного ряда. Ну, очень к душе клип!!! :Tender:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 32:

----------

aichka (21.11.2018), olga kh (22.11.2018), ttanya (26.01.2019), Vitolda (21.11.2018), Олюр (16.02.2019), Парина (26.01.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Не один год уже говорю о том, что песни Аллы Евтодьевой - совершенно особенные для меня: открытие, чудо, моментальный душевный отклик, замирание сердца, трепет... Но и среди них, особенных, есть совершенно ОСОБЫЕ! Которые трогают так глубоко, что часто не решаюсь сразу предложить для исполнения детям.. боюсь испортить.. 

Среди таких - песня *"Моя мама"* из диска *"Песни для самых-самых"*. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343 Не найти слов, которые верно говорили бы о песне! Настолько здесь все точно, тонко, нежно, красиво и бережно! И едино! Такие слова - именно с этой музыкой звучать должны! И только в такой аранжировке! И именно с этими, тоже за душу берущими проигрышами - словно душа вместе с флейтой поет!

И как каждую из песен особых - несколько лет песню тронуть боялась.. А в этом году - принесла детям!!! Варечка и две Вики спели ее для всех мам детского сада в этом ноябре, на концерте, посвященном Дню Матери. Они очень старались! С первого же момента прочувствовали песню, потянулись душой навстречу!




А я не могла не поддержать их пение клипом! И не только пение... Знакомила с песней, показывая свое видео





*СПАСИБО за необыкновенную песню!!!*

----------

aichka (11.01.2019), calina (01.03.2020), mochalova19 (26.01.2019), olga kh (11.01.2019), Valesy (24.02.2019), verazalit (03.02.2019), Екатерина Шваб (23.01.2019), Лилия60 (22.02.2020), ольга марущак (30.01.2019), Олюр (16.02.2019), Парина (26.01.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Ноябрьский концерт ко Дню Матери в моем детском саду завершала общая песня *"Сердца половинки"*, *музыка и слова М.Власова*. Послушать, как это получилось у нас, можно здесь: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5525050

Песня внесезонная, очень светлая и радостная. Она может стать и основой танца, или с удовольствием будет спета ребятами. 
Предлагаю вам свои варианты клипа к песне.

С плюсом, в исполнении солиста детского музыкального центра "Волшебный микрофон" Саши Лазина




И с минусовой фонограммой:

----------

aichka (20.01.2019), calina (01.03.2020), olga kh (20.01.2019), oxanaageeva (01.02.2019), Simpatia59 (02.02.2019), Sveta72 (01.02.2021), ttanya (26.01.2019), Valesy (24.02.2019), verazalit (03.02.2019), буссоница (20.01.2019), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Лилия60 (22.02.2020), НСА (08.02.2019), Олюр (16.02.2019), Парина (26.01.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (17.02.2019), Татьяна Вильевна (16.01.2022)

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка, спасибо-спасибо тебе за чудесные видеоклипы!!! Так понятны становятся песни детям, а значит, с большим воодушевлением они и запоют, откликнутся на увиденное! Мастерски получается у тебя это совсем не простое дело! А нам это такая подмога, что ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать))

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2019), Олюр (16.02.2019)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина. Давненько я не заходила в гости к Вам. Да и на форуме бываю редко пока. А здесь такая красота.



> Ноябрьский концерт ко Дню Матери в моем детском саду завершала общая песня "Сердца половинки", музыка и слова М.Власова.


Ирина. Благодаря Вам открыла для себя такую чудесную песенку.Спасибо большое! А клип как всегда - великолепный!



> С огромным удовольствием и душевным трепетом делала клип к песне Марины Мишаковой. Действительно - "Нежная песенка". Она звучала в нашем саду уже не раз и, уверена, будет звучать снова и снова! Теперь - в сопровождении видео.


Какая красота. У меня пела девочка эту песенку года 2 назад.  Как тонко подобран видеоряд! Обязательно возьму ее и в этом году уже с Вашим, Ирина, клипом. Спасибо!!!

----------

Vitolda (26.01.2019), Парина (17.02.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Нежно и ласково поют мои подготовишки песню *Аллы Евтодьевой "Самый лучший друг - бабушка"* из авторского диска *"Песни для самых-самых"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343. Предварительной беседы не потребовалось - так хороша песня! Невозможно не откликнуться душой, не потянуться за словами и звуками! 

Снова и снова говорю *СПАСИБО* автору за песни, которые не только музыкальность детей развивать помогают, но и растят детские души!

----------

aichka (04.03.2020), olga kh (05.02.2019), Valesy (24.02.2019), verazalit (12.02.2019), Парина (17.02.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще в ноябре сделала клип с минусовой фонограммой песни Ларисы Некрасовой "Самая-самая". Эту одновременно ласковую и задорную, заводную песню с удовольствием пели мои девочки из старшей группы на концерте, посвященном Дню Матери. Спасибо Ларисе за песню!!!

----------

aichka (16.02.2019), olga kh (17.02.2019), verazalit (19.02.2019), буссоница (16.02.2019), Лилия60 (16.02.2019), Парина (17.02.2019)

----------


## Олюр

> А клип как всегда - великолепный!





> А нам это такая подмога,





> Ну, очень к душе клип!!!





> Ирочка!!!!!! Огромное тебе спасибо!!!!





> Ириша, огромнейшее спасибо за чуткость и тонкость твоей души





> Ириша!!! Так проникновенно и волшебно!!!


Подписываюсь под каждым словом! Спасибо большой, Ирочка, за сердечность!

----------

aichka (16.02.2019), alinaRU (01.11.2019), olga kh (17.02.2019), Vitolda (16.02.2019), Парина (17.02.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Свой клип к еще одной нежной песне для мам хочу показать сегодня. *"Белый колокольчик"*. Авторов, к сожалению, не знаю... Буду благодарна, если кто-то назовет мне их имена.   




Песенка мне очень нравится! А вот фонограмма - нет... Представляю, с каким бы удовольствием ребята пели под более качественную! Хорошо бы вот такую, которая звучит в плюсе! 

Белый колокольчик a-moll Элина +.mp3

Поэтому еще одна просьба: если вдруг кто-то обладает минусовой фонограммой лучшего качества - поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!

----------

aichka (17.02.2019), alinaRU (01.11.2019), olga kh (17.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (18.02.2019), verazalit (19.02.2019), viculy (24.02.2019), гунька (17.02.2019), Парина (10.02.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (17.02.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Отбирая репертуар к предстоящим маминым праздникам всегда обращаюсь к песням подарочным! И такая не одна в *Весенних дисках Аллы Евтодьевой*! https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343 Многие из них уже прозвучали в моем зале. А в этом году готовится премьера песни *"Веночек"* из диска* "Весенний сюрприз"*. Очень нежная, добрая, красивая песня! *СПАСИБО автору!!!*

----------

aichka (04.03.2020), krinka (10.02.2020), olga kh (13.02.2021), Лилия60 (22.02.2020), Парина (10.02.2020)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Ирочка! Опять так кстати!!!!  Настолько все прекрасно, профессионально, образно, завораживающе, настолько каждую строчку песни отображают - так точно и близко к тексту и так замечательно красиво!
 Я как раз обе эти песни беру на утренники, завтра они зазвучат на праздниках -как же они украсят выступление детей! Спасибо огромадное!!!!   :Tender:

----------

olga kh (13.02.2021), Vitolda (04.03.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

За окном сейчас самые холодные дни этой зимы. Но неуклонно приближается самый добрый праздник - женский день. Греемся теплыми, нежными и ласковыми песнями о мамах и для мам. Океан такой нежности в дисках весенних песен Аллы Евтодьевой!  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4548868 Для каждого возраста есть! Моя средняя группа сейчас разучивает замечательную песню *"Мамочка милая"* из диска *"Песни для самых-самых"*. Учатся чувства свои через песню передавать! *СПАСИБО за красоту и нежность! СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (09.02.2021), olga kh (13.02.2021), гунька (11.02.2021)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо большое, Ирочка! Все твои клипы- это просто чудо нежности, трепетности и любви к музыке! Спасибо огромное! Очень трогательно, с душой и добротой сделан клип! Приятно невероятно!

----------

olga kh (13.02.2021), Vitolda (11.02.2021)

----------


## aichka

_Милая Ирочка! Сколько дети танцуют под эту песню - очень любят её- поют и танцуют и всегда любуются твоим чудесным клипом- полным нежности, сердечности  и необыкновенной доброты! Спасибо тысячу раз за клип!!!! 
Как же он украшает номер! Налюбоваться не могу!_

----------

olga kh (13.02.2021), Vitolda (11.02.2021), буссоница (11.02.2021)

----------

